# Happy Labor Day! (Labour to our friends to the North).



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Regardless of where you stand on unions today let's all take the time to remember and celebrate the history behind Labor Day.

We have the labour movement in our two countries to thank for pioneering (fighting) for decent pay and better working conditions. 

Those early efforts in the late 1800's by organized labor unions for workers rights is written in the blood of those early American and Canadian union brothers and sisters. :thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

2nd that

~CS~


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

3rd that. 

I hope this doesn't turn into a political, bashing type thread. Classy post, flyboy  .


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

99cents said:


> 3rd that.
> 
> I hope this doesn't turn into a political, bashing type thread. Classy post, flyboy  .



That never happens here....:whistling2:.....:laughing:

4th That...


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

99cents said:


> 3rd that.
> 
> I hope this doesn't turn into a political, bashing type thread. Classy post, flyboy  .


If it does I hope the mods immediately lock it.:thumbsup:


----------



## ampman66 (Dec 5, 2012)

Happy Labor day.

http://living.msn.com/life-inspired/labor-day-fun-facts


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Heading to our parade in a few minutes. Happy Labor day to *ALL*!!


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm the owner so I guess I don't have "workers rights"!:laughing: I think I might
end up working part of the day but that's my choice.
Happy Labor Day to All, and, like I seen on a tee shirt the other day, Drink Wisconsinably!!!:thumbup:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Happy and Healthy Day to all my working brethren, may you and your families be safe, joyful and prosperous.

And Wendon, thanks for putting folks to work. May they make you bountiful and magnanimous.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I had 8 guys working an outage this weekend. Big money weekend! Saturday @ time and a half. Sunday and today were double time. Plus 8 hrs holiday pay for those eligible.


----------

